
Apply HN: Grid – let the AI choose your date - madospace
A Grid is an infinite matrix of people. 
Users connect their social profiles and the Grid will analyze activities and co-relate them with people who have similar activities.<p>Everyone in adjacent grid are people with similar activities on social networks and you can choose and ping them for a date or whatever. You cannot ping a person outside 8 x 8 of your grid. But you can ask recommendation or suggestions to reach that grid by sending an interest.<p>From inside Its an engine to compare two people activities across different social networks to figure out how common they are.<p>It may give suggestions to improve your social skills to reach a particular grid.<p>(Just an idea.)
======
treeform
Dating? Don't men and women tend to do different things? Won't men get paired
with a small subset of woman who like doing manly things, and women with a
small subset of men who likes doing womenly things?

~~~
madospace
Yes that is a good point.

So the idea here is not to match "Everything". Choose your field of interest
(Movies, Hobbies, Sports, Politics, Art, Travel, etc etc). Here I assume that
people don't talk about only Football (for instance) when they are on a date
with someone. However I agree that people may not (now that I think of it)
talk about everything in public, but it is not impossible to co-relate persona
based on past history of interactions.

If We allow only 64 male and 64 female at first they all have no choice but to
see all others ( even there the profiles are nearer to you, if they are a good
match )

------
buss
> You cannot ping a person outside 8 x 8 of your grid

There are probably more than 64 people in the whole world I'm compatible with.
Is this cycled? Can you explain more, maybe I misunderstand.

~~~
madospace
At this moment depending on all of your social activity (location, tweets, fb
updates, comments, photos etc), there are 63 (last one is you!)similar minded
people. Of course you don't want to date all of them :-)

